# Camo4u vinyl wraps



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone put one of these on before? Its a vinyl wrap from camo4u. From the pictures ive seen it looks really good. Plastic is really faded and has a cheap camo cover on it now. If anyone has had good luck with these or convince me enough ill go for it and do a write up on it. :rockn:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i spent a few days wrapping mine a couple yeasr ago and it looked great ! However the first time i washed it it put some bubbles in the wrap , second time it came loose in a few spots and crown royal convinced me to rip all that crap right back off and never attempted it again


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha Nice. From what I've heard it takes a lot of prep work to make it work right.


----------



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

*Camo4u Review*

We would recommend Camo4u - have used them on several vehicles. High quality camo wraps....


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

scribal said:


> We would recommend Camo4u - have used them on several vehicles. High quality camo wraps....


You got any pictures of ones youve done?


----------



## scribal (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty sure we've asked you before not to post links - Admin


----------

